# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Bí ẩn về những hòn đá biết đi ở thung lũng Chết - Du lịch Mỹ

## hangnt

*Racetrack Playa là một vùng đất bùn, khô cằn nhưng đặc biệt bằng phẳng nằm ở phía tây bắc của thung lũng Chết, thuộc công viên quốc gia California, được biết đến như một trong những nơi kì lạ nhất hành tinh.*


Khi phát hiện ra mhững hòn đá biết đi bí ẩn ở thung lũng Chết, chúng đã ở trong trạng thái quẹo rẽ, trượt, lướt trên vùng đất Racetrack Playa không người ở, nơi có những thung lũng chứa đầy bùn khô với mặt đất nứt nẻ trong mùa hè và băng giá vào mùa đông. Nhiều nhà địa chất đã đến tất cả các nơi ở Racetrack Playa và xung quanh để nghiên cứu.

Nhiều năm trôi qua, từng hòn đá di chuyển theo con đường riêng của mình. Một số quẹo, một số di chuyển theo đường thẳng trong khi số khác di chuyển theo đường e-lip hay lượn sóng, nhưng không một ai có thể nhìn thấy đá di chuyển như thế nào và cũng không ai biết được tốc độ đi chuyển của chúng ra sao.

Đá di chuyển để lại sau chúng những con đường mòn khác nhau cả về hướng lẫn chiều dài. Đá ban đầu ở cạnh nhau, có thể là đi song song trong một khoảng thời gian trước khi đột ngột thay đổi hướng, dừng lại hay tiếp tục trượt. Một số hòn đá nặng khoảng 45kg và di chuyển xa đến 457m trong thời gian từ 2 đến 5 năm.


Đã một thế kỉ nghiên cứu nhưng các nhà khoa học vẫn chưa tìm ra câu trả lời cho hiện tượng địa chất kì lạ này. Cho đến ngày nay, vẫn chưa có một ai nhìn thấy đá di chuyển. Không có nhân chứng, các nhà khoa học đưa ra vô số lí thuyết để giải thích hiện tượng kỳ lạ ấy.

Lý giải đầu tiên cho hiện tượng này là do tác động của lực hấp dẫn, đá trượt xuống dần dần trong một khoảng thời gian dài. Tuy nhiên, lí thuyết này bị bác bỏ khi người ta nghiên cứu kỹ về vị trí địa lý của khu vực này. Cuối phía bắc của Playa cao hơn so với phía nam vài centimet nhưng trong thực tế thì hầu hết các loại đá rất khó đi chuyển một quãng đường dài mấy trăm km như vậy. Những kết luận này chưa đúng về hiện tượng di chuyển đá, duy chỉ có giáo sư địa chất của trường đại học San Jose State ở California là người đang đến gần hơn với kết quả giải quyết những bí ẩn này.

Trong 10 năm nghiên cứu, giáo sư đã theo dõi sự chuyển động của 162 hòn đá nằm rải rác trên bề mặt Playa. Nghiên cứu của bà cho thấy rằng một sự kết hợp hiếm hoi của mưa và gió khiến cho các tảng đá di chuyển. Một cơn mưa khoảng 12.700 mm, sẽ làm ướt và khiến cho bề mặt Playa trơn cộng với những cơn gió mạnh từ 80,5 km trở lên khiến cho các tảng đá lớn trượt dọc theo bùn trơn. Ở độ cao 12.139 m, gió mạnh có thể khiến cho những hòn đá ở Playa cuốn nhanh hơn với vận tốc khoảng 113 km/h. Thậm chí một cơn gió nhẹ cũng đủ di chuyển những hòn đá này.

Một số người đã đề nghi gắn các thiết bị phát sóng, vô tuyến điện vào những tảng đá hoặc máy ảnh để ghi lại quá trình di chuyển của chúng, nhằm chấm dứt những suy đoán. Nhưng thung lũng Chết thuộc công viên quốc gia California đã ghi nhận 95% là hoang dã, cho nên tất cả các nghiên cứu trong công viên là không được phép. Không được xây dựng bất kỳ cấu trúc vĩnh viễn hay lắp đặt thiết bị đo đạc. Hơn nữa, không ai được phép vào Playa khi khu vực này ẩm ướt bởi mỗi dấu chân là để lại một vết sẹo không thể xóa nhòa.

*Những hòn đá đi bí ẩn:*









_Theo Infornet_

----------


## h20love

mà sao trông như vẩy rắn thế kia nhỉ.nhưng mà cũng đẹp đấy chứ.hi

----------

